# Malwarebytes



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I wanted to scan my computer with Malwarebytes and it is checking for updates. It has now been 6 hours and it is still checking for updates. Is this normal?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

frank b said:


> I wanted to scan my computer with Malwarebytes and it is checking for updates. It has now been 6 hours and it is still checking for updates. Is this normal?


No, something's wrong. Malwarebytes updates pretty quickly.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frank b said:


> I wanted to scan my computer with Malwarebytes and it is checking for updates. It has now been 6 hours and it is still checking for updates. Is this normal?


Their customer support is pretty good. Call them.

I'd end the process, reboot, and then try the update again.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I rebooted my computer and pressed scan now. It went from checking for updates to applying updates right away. Will see what happens. Thanks

Also, my norton security says my antimalware is turned off. Is that because I am scanning with the other program?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frank b said:


> I rebooted my computer and pressed scan now. It went from checking for updates to applying updates right away. Will see what happens. Thanks
> 
> Also, my norton security says my antimalware is turned off. Is that because I am scanning with the other program?


Yes

Just make sure it comes on, or you turn it on


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Ok, 1 hour and 35 minutes and it is still applying updates. Is that normal?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

frank b said:


> Ok, 1 hour and 35 minutes and it is still applying updates. Is that normal?


You need to contact their support line


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

frank b said:


> I rebooted my computer and pressed scan now. It went from checking for updates to applying updates right away. Will see what happens. Thanks
> 
> Also, my norton security says my antimalware is turned off. Is that because I am scanning with the other program?


you need to uninstall your version of mwb. then reinstall fresh.


----------



## lucasbrown (Apr 11, 2020)

frank b said:


> I wanted to scan my computer with Malwarebytes and it is checking for updates. It has now been 6 hours and it is still checking for updates. Is this normal?


I just hate Malwarebytes.


----------

